
To start a billion dollar startup, start looking for problems - hammadnasir
https://medium.com/@HammadN/want-to-start-a-billion-dollar-startup-stop-thinking-about-ideas-and-start-looking-for-problems-ecbc811eaf5e
======
perl4ever
Yes, and then I see on HN hiring threads that people are getting millions in
funding for their astrology startup.

